# Suche Dornhai Rezept



## Supporter (20. September 2001)

Hoffe es kann mir einer helfen

------------------






 Gruß aus Ostwestfalen


----------



## Hauslaigner (20. September 2001)

Ich würde es zuerst mal mit Braten in der Buttertriefenden Pfanne versuchen. Ansonsten stelle ich mir vor, daß man jedes andere Fischrezept hernemehmen kann. Nur halt mit Dornhai.Guten Appetit

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft
König des Nordpolarmeers


----------



## hecht24 (20. September 2001)

vom dornhai sind ja schillerlocken und seeaal
aber rezept weiss ich leider nich

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Dorsch1 (20. September 2001)

Mach ihn wie du Fisch am liebsten magst.
Gebraten,gedünstet,gebacken oder was weis ich.

------------------
Ein großes PETRI HEIL wünscht





 DER DORSCH1


----------



## havkat (21. September 2001)

Moin supporter!
Meine ersten Dornhaie habe ich vor ca. 15 Jahren gefangen. Und natürlich auch zubereitet. 
Um es kurz zu machen: Ist nicht der Hit!
Fangfrisch gebraten  schmeckt´s zum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nach längerer Zeit im Froster ist das Schwanzstück, ("Seeaal") in Butter gebraten, ganz ok.
Die geräucherten Bauchlappen ("Schillerlocken") schmecken ganz gut. Heute geht jeder Dornhai den ich fange wieder aussenbords. Gibt schmackhaftere Fische.------------------
Tight Lines!
havkat (ehemaliges "Ferkel des Monats")





[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von havkat am 21-09-2001 um 00:31.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2001)

Muß havkat recht geben, es gibt in norge jede Menge schmackhafter Fische, so daß auch bei mir die Dornis wieder ins feuchte Element entlassen werden.
Hoffe, daß Du nicht zu enttäuscht bie Deinen Versuchen mit dem Dornhai bist.
MfG


----------



## chippog (24. September 2001)

leider leider... auch ich mache mir mehr aus einem lebenden dornhai als aus einem zubereiteten. jedes fischgericht, was den fischgeschmack übertüncht ist demnach das einzig wahre, deftige tomatensosse, asiatische sossen und so weiter. das sofortige abstechen und ausbluten lassen des fisches soll für den geschmack essentiell sein. viel erfolg beim fang von leckereren arten,------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg, gebürtiger westwestfale...


----------



## Seehaeschen (14. Oktober 2001)

Hi, 
also, wir haben die Bauchlappen abgeschnitten und Schillerlocken draus gemacht - sprich geräuchert. Eß ich gerne. Man kann auch den ganzen Fisch räuchern, ist aber trocken. Hab auch noch ein richtiges Rezept, muß es nur erst suchen. Also geduld.
Gruß Sehaeschen


----------



## chippog (16. Oktober 2001)

so isses! schillerlocken sind gut. alles was dem dornkaat, schuldigung -hai den geschmack wegnimmt und mit einem kräftigern anderen versieht, ist gut. die konsistens ist nämlich durchaus angenehm. wer aber auf frischen fischgeschmack steht, lasse sinnvollerweise die finger von dem fisch oder von den rezepten, die den frischen fischgeschmack hervorheben.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Seehaeschen (18. Oktober 2001)

Hi,
hier ist Dornhai in Champignonsahne (aus dem Fischbuch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Ich hoffe, ich kann es trotzdem veröffentlichen.
1 kg Dornhaifilet, 1 El Zitronensaft, Salz, Pfeffer, 2 kleine Zwiebeln, Butter, ca. 250g champignons, 1/8l Wasser, 1 Glas trock. Weißwein, 30g Mehl u. 125g saure Sahne
- gesäuberten Fisch in Stücke schneiden u.   würzen
- Zwiebeln u. Pilze in Butter in Pfanne dünsten, Fisch dazu und 5 min. dünsten
- Wasser u. Wein dazu u. 20 min. garen
- mit Mehl andicken und zum Schluß saure Sahne dazu u. abschmecken u. mit Petersilie garnieren
Das wars so im groben. Schmeckt auch lecker.
Gruß Seehaeschen


----------



## chippog (19. Oktober 2001)

na klar kannst du es veröffentlichen. wozu ist den das angler board sonst da??? so wie sich das rezept anhört, ist es bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt, statt dess wassers eine dose tomaten zu nehmen. dann kann der weisse auch mit rotem wein ersetzt werden. statt mit mehl kann das ganze dann auch mit mehr wärme eingedickt werden.bei dornhai finde ich wichtig, nach dem fang gleich abstechen, damit das blut rauslaufen kann. gleich auf eis legen ist bestimmt auch nicht so dumm.mein geheimtip, mehr punk in der küche und am wasser:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (25. Oktober 2001)

na logo! ich hör bei den reisevorbereitungen immer nur wieviele "dosen" mitzunehmen sind, damit es auch jah reicht.... oder solltest du eine ausnahme sein???

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## siegerlaender (25. Oktober 2001)

ich weiß, ich weiß.....ich nerve solangsam
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...aber unser Engländer in Norwegen hat das so gemacht. Dornhai auseinandertüddeln, kleinschneiden und kurz in der Pfanne mit Butter, Zwiebeln und Knoblauch braten....läcka....und nich alla tonne!P.S.: meine Regierung sagt, ich hätte in Norwegen zugenommen....geht das?

------------------
Anglergrüße aus dem Siegerland!


----------



## chippog (25. Oktober 2001)

eigentlich meinte ich ja die mit dem flüssigen inhalt, ne ne ne nicht suppen, sondern wenn überhaupt vergorene gerstensuppe... mit anderen worten versuch nicht abzulenken. oder nehmt ihr gourmets etwa flaschen mit??? leider werde ich nicht nur in norwegen etwas dicker, sondern auch in schweden... dosen-, oder flascheninhalte sind dabei noch leiderer heisse kandidaten. prost und natürlich:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## siegerlaender (26. Oktober 2001)

ne ne ne, wir habe doch keine Dosen mit nach Norwegen genommen...vom Metztger zubereitetes Fleisch in Sosse, eingefroren....Reis, Nudeln und Kartoffeln und das Gemüse ausm Glas....und Fisch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, viel frischen Fisch!Wir sind Gormets, oder so
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Volker


----------

